# Need help with setting up a planted tank



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm not a noob with planted tanks in general, but I am a noob with the high tech planted tanks. 

I plan on setting up a 55 gallon planted tank with 3 watts per gallon. I'm looking for a reliable C02 system to use, can anybody give me some suggestions?Thanks!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Attention grogan, plant expert needed in aisle plants. That is all.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Attention grogan, plant expert needed in aisle plants. That is all.


lol yea, Grogan will help you on this one. He gave me all the info I needed on a planted tank, and right now my plants are growing great!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Schwartzy61 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not a noob with planted tanks in general, but I am a noob with the high tech planted tanks.
> 
> I plan on setting up a 55 gallon planted tank with 3 watts per gallon. I'm looking for a reliable C02 system to use, can anybody give me some suggestions?Thanks!!


As always, its good to see another person joining the high tech planted tank club. CO2 can have amazing results and give you precise control of you aquarium. I have tried and experimented with several setups and I have found the best system is on pieced together. 

Regulator:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...eUT8isO4fOiAKm1KkV&ved=0CGUQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

This regulator was on of my first and has always been one of my favorite. For a beginner it is perfect and sets up relatively easy. Close monitoring on initial setup is required because all CO2 regulators can be a little finicky. It has a built in bubble counter, solenoid valve, and needle valve. 

Diffuser:
If you have a canister filter then you should go with an inline reactor. Reactors 100% diffuse the CO2 before it is allowed to enter the aquarium and wastes minimal gas. They can be easily built or purchased:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Ista_Max_Mix_Co2_Reactor_Large_p/is00529.htm
(this model works best on an Ehime canister filter)

If you do not use a canister then a simple glass diffuser will work just fine

Ph Controller:
I used to think this was an optional item but the more I use mine I don't know how I got around without it. This takes all the guess work out of your CO2 system. It gives you a digital reading of you ph and gives you precise control over it also. CO2 is directly measured by ph levels (6.8 idea). By monitoring ph the controller is able to turn on and off the CO2 to maintain perfect growing conditions. It also protects against CO2 system malfunction like ph swings and overdosing. This is the one I use:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Automated_pH_Co2_Controller_MILWAUKEE_SMS122_p/sms122.htm

As always, do your research to fine tune your equipment.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks a ton grogan, I'll most likely be ordering all this equipment eventually!!!

Just out of plain curiosity, why is it recommended to use a Reactor instead of a diffuser with a canister filter? I just think the diffusers look totally badass and I will most likely be getting a fluval.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Schwartzy61 said:


> Thanks a ton grogan, I'll most likely be ordering all this equipment eventually!!!
> 
> Just out of plain curiosity, why is it recommended to use a Reactor instead of a diffuser with a canister filter? I just think the diffusers look totally badass and I will most likely be getting a fluval.


Both will get the job done I just personally like reactors more. I like there to be no in-tank clutter. My 29 gallon only has a canister filter intake and return inside the aquarium. The reactor and heater are inline to give the aquarium a more natural look. Also reactors are more effective at dissolving CO2. Diffusers work well but when those little gas bubbles reach the surface they escape the aquarium. 

Although I do have an ADA diffuser at the store that might make its way home with me. There glass work is AMAZING so I might just have to give it a shot....at the bargain price of $135 lol. 

As always personal preference is a big factor.


----------

